# Own mix?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Do most people here feed their own mix to their mice? or does anyone use a commercial brand? along with any extras?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

I started out with a commercial mix, some kaytee mix, but my mice (and rats) just flat out refused to eat the timothy hay pellets. So I found it a waste to keep buying it unless they were going to eat all of it. 
So I grabbed a big Tupperware container, dumped the remaining commercial mix, and added to it.
I added a nut mix, mostly sunflowers, almonds, and pumpkin seeds (but I didn't add too much of this stuff as it can be fattening)
Then I added crushed, unsalted, unsugared banana chips,
multigrain cheerios
rice krispies (they love em!)
dog food kibbles
freeze dried carrots, peas, and corn
oats
and barley.

This has really stretched out the use of my commercial mix and I will probably do this again if I can find a commercial mix with less timothy hay than the one i bought.
I should also say that the commercial mix had come blocks in with it.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I really prefer my own mix, to anything else. It is composed mostly of straights though, not processed foods. Just seems to work much better for me and my current mice. I think many (most?) breeders feed commercial mixes or blocks, with extras.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you thats really helpful


----------

